# Best Method for Moss Wall?



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm fixin to move my biocube (29g) to my bedroom, and will be rescaping it when it's in the new spot. I'd like to do a moss wall for the back, and I've seen a ton of methods online. Of course, each claim to be the best way, so I'm going to ask the scaping gurus here.

Anyone here try the plastic mesh and suction cup method? The window-screen sandwich? Wire mesh? Another method?

Is it better to sew pockets, and stuff them? To just tie/sew on the moss? Clumpy or a thin/even layer?

I have about a drinking-glass and a half worth of moss available to use for the project. 

The area in question is approx 20 inches square. The back is smooth, so suction cups are an option, so are hooks at the top due to the design of the tank.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Here's my article with pics on the plastic mesh/suction cup method in case you havent seen it.

https://barrreport.com/articles/how-to-build-an-easily-removable-moss-wall.44/

Its still working fine after several months and a few trims now, and Ive made a few for other tanks as well.

Tip if you go this route, dont skimp on the stitches. Make them about an inch apart, crossed both ways so it winds up looking like 1" squares.

Ive never tried any other methods so not sure how this one compares.

@LRJ made a nice one for his tank, think he used wire mesh but not entirely sure


----------



## Weidbrewer (Feb 14, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Its still working fine after several months and a few trims now, and Ive made a few for other tanks as well.


Would love to see pics if you've got any.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

burr740 said:


> @LRJ made a nice one for his tank, think he used wire mesh but not entirely sure


Yup, I used stainless steel mesh. 

Sheet of stainless steel mesh (#4 .047) cut to size, with a bend across the top to hang from the back wall. One suction cup in each of the bottom corners to hold it flat against the glass and prevent inhabitants from going behind it. 

Spread the moss over the steel mesh, then stretch a piece of clear plastic 1/4" mesh taut over top, and secure the edges with zip ties. 

The first one I made I used fishing line instead of plastic mesh, which worked well for a while but ultimately came loose. The mesh is a more durable solution.

Burr's method is likely more cost effective, where as the steel mesh is probably a little less labor intensive and might take up less front to back space in the tank. I'd have gone with Burr's method this time if I didn't already have the steel mesh on hand from before.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Weidbrewer said:


> Would love to see pics if you've got any.


Pics of the build and finished product are in the abovelink. Lots more pics of the tank in my journal here

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...l-dutchy-freestyle-now-50%-more-dutch-51.html


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Do you think the edging from an old tank divider might work as the rigid siding? I had bought one and chopped the plastic sheeting up, and I still have the side pieces hanging around.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

You could stick them on there but it really doesnt need that. Once its suction cupped in place it's not going to bend. The first ones I did had raw edges all the way around and worked fine.


----------



## Weidbrewer (Feb 14, 2018)

burr740 said:


> Pics of the build and finished product are in the abovelink. Lots more pics of the tank in my journal here
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...l-dutchy-freestyle-now-50%-more-dutch-51.html


Sorry - didn't parse that the link was a tutorial you wrote, rather than just what you used to make yours.


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

*Considered mini-pellia*

Going to throw out a suggestion of mini-pellia.
It requires a little more time than moss, but I think it looks a bit nicer. 
Also, if doing it in a wall, it attaches differently. It will adhere to just about anything, except glass.

I have mini pellia on that driftwood in the center.
Moss has grown on the bottom.

You can see how the moss looks wilder and less controlled. That is the problem with moss. It will keep growing. Until it is a giant growth like the 2nd pic


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

Yah, moss can get crazy. I tend to "prune" clumps on my driftwood by just grasping bits and pulling off gently while holding the main mass down. Probably not the best way to maintain a moss wall though. I'll probably need to invest in some proper aquascape scissors.

So, if I wanted to try paella, how would I do that? I've no experience with the stuff, so I'm not sure how I'd attach it. Would the same methods work?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I also vote Mini Pellia or Fissidens Fontanus. 
I think both would make excellent excellent looking moss walls


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Chlorophile said:


> I also vote Mini Pellia or Fissidens Fontanus.
> I think both would make excellent excellent looking moss walls


fissidens is great but it is more demanding in my experience. it does really well in medium light with CO2. without, it doesn't do much for me


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

I would love to do fissidens, but CO2 is out of the question in that tank due to the intigrated wet/dry filter design. Too much gas exchange, I'd be wasting air. I do dose Excel, but I know some stuff won't work well without the carbon gas.









I have christmas moss too hanging around. Not as much as I've got of the java moss since it grows slower, but that might mean less trimming later.

If I got a big tray or an old rubbermaid tub, maybe I could dry-start the moss sheet lying flat out of the tank to give it a head start?

Would ricca work? I figure it would definitely have to be grown between to sheets of mesh and stitched in well, but that's another one I haven't grown.


----------



## pucksr (Jan 27, 2011)

MissCris said:


> Yah, moss can get crazy. I tend to "prune" clumps on my driftwood by just grasping bits and pulling off gently while holding the main mass down. Probably not the best way to maintain a moss wall though. I'll probably need to invest in some proper aquascape scissors.
> 
> So, if I wanted to try paella, how would I do that? I've no experience with the stuff, so I'm not sure how I'd attach it. Would the same methods work?


So, the only real issues I know about with mini pellia:
1) It prefers colder water. If your tank regularly gets into the 80s, it wont do as well as moss
2) If you aren't running a high light/CO2 injected tank, it can be very slow growing. However, you could always start it in a tray(horizontal) and then move it to vertical
3) It is a slow grower. Expect a year or two to get a moss wall with pellia

mini pellia = Riccardia chamedryfolia
It is a liverwort rather than a moss. What is the difference? Well, liverworts are even simpler than mosses. In fact, they are barely plants.
Moss has a structure. Some cells are "leaves" and some cells are branches. 
Liverwort is much simpler, every cell is a leaf. It is really just a colony of single-celled organisms.

Why is this great for growing a moss wall? Well, liverwort will stick to anything. That is kinda what it does. It grows in a circle, rather than a branch, so you can take a clump of liverwort and glue it on to the material you are using for the wall OR you can basically tear the liverwort to tiny bits and just let it sit on any horizontal surface and it will attach. 
In my experience, mini pellia (also called coral moss) will grow in two different ways depending on light. It can be more "stringy" in low light or it can grow in a proper circle in high light


----------



## caren555 (Jun 30, 2019)

i want to try this moss wall , but how if the upper side moss grew a lot and makes the lower side didnt get enough light ?


----------

